# Possibly bred Misty?



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. I don't have a barn cam because I board but I would love for you to take a look at my girl and share your thoughts. She is possibly 6 to 8 months pregnant. We haven't noticed a lot of change to her belly shape and size since her rescue (by a close friend of mine) 6 months ago, so I'm not sure. Now that she is mine, I'd love to know for sure. She is 13, She has had a foal before so that might be the issue. For my goats, I draw blood and have it tested for pregnancy.Can I do the same with her?

http://imgur.com/a/l6yU3#1 This imgur album has pics of both sides and an udder pic

Also if any of you board AND have a barn cam I'd love to know how you pull that off! I've been dreaming of a barn cam for years now.


----------



## weerunner (Feb 17, 2013)

At six to 8 months, you should be able to feel baby kicking at supper time. Put your hand just in front of her udder and if there is a little one there, you will feel your hand being kicked. Dont be fooled by the feeling of her swallowing her food, that movement is up closer to her ribs. The movement you want will be right in front of her udder and will be fairly obvious. Sometimes it takes several meals to feel it as baby doesn't always feels like kicking. But stick with it and you should feel it soon if she's preggers.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi, I am so glad you decided to come over here and join us in the Nutty Nursery (if you stick around you will understand why we have this nickname)






I know you can get cams now that will run off a cell phone but you would need to have a spare iphone/smartphone to hook up to the cam and leave a the barn.

Your girl is very cute and looks like she could be pregnant, can you take some more pics for us to get a better idea.

Thanks Renee


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't know much about the father other than he was black, since it was a rescue situation I'm not sure how much I should say. Right now, Misty lives with my three nubian goats who I show. Charlotte, Odalisque and Bandit Queen. Bandit Queen is bred and due on May 11th. Charlotte is bred and is due in 2 weeks. I kept Oda open this year to show as a dry yearling. I also keep 12 hens and a rooster. They are bantam silkies and cochin with a couple frizzle/serama mixes. I also just got a shipment of 8 silkie chicks that are currently brooding in my guest bathroom. I have a pug/boston mix named Winston and an 18 year old pug named Louie. LOTS of animals!

I posted my website in the intro thread, but here it is again www.graystablesdairygoats.com


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is an updated album. I added a view from the back, but it isn't very good. =/ http://imgur.com/a/QHpjx


----------



## cassie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome I hope you will stick around its an exciting time of year for us "Aunties" lots of babies being born and we love to share it with everyone





your little mare is beautiful and definitley looks like she could be in foal... the back end pic shows a little lopsidedness to her which often means there is a little bubba in there... but not always it can also be from her standing funny etc, to me she looks to be cooking something in there



but time will tell! have you tried what Amanda suggested with feeling for the movement?

also when your goats have their kids you HAVE to show us piccies  we love all sorts of pics


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 17, 2013)

I will certainly show you kid pics. I'm addicted to taking them! I tried to feel her there, but she wasn't really happy about it. I'm going to keep trying though.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 18, 2013)

I felt in front of her udder area today, no kicking... Her udder is squishy though. She was not a fan of me touching it. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

sometimes even feeling their flanks (sides of their tummy just in front of the hip) you can feel movement there as well... if she isn't too happy about you feeling her udder don't push the issue, its good to get her used to you feeling her around there just in case you had to milk her at all... but we don't want to stress her out... give her a good brush and lay your hands on her sides I used to love cuddling my mini and feeling her baby moving... sigh lol

also during dinner or while she is having a drink of cold water are good times to feel movement



as she gets further along you could possibly see movement as well



but some babies just don't move that much...

sorry for the rambling lol. hope you are able to feel something soon


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Jamie and a big welcome to you and Misty - so glad you have joined us here. Misty is such a pretty girl and I love your goats and chickens, hope to see lots of pics of them too while Misty is progressing towards having her foal (yes, she looks preggers to me!)

Can you tell us a little more about her - how tall is she and also her present diet/daily routine where you board her. In that first picture she does look as though she's going to need a little more feed if she is going to successfully carry this baby, but in the last one she looks as though her back is well covered so maybe there is a time difference between the pics?

Good luck with your goats kidding - cant wait to see the pics of the new little ones.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello! I'm not sure how tall she is. I need to measure her, but I don't have a stick like I've seen people use for minis. Can I just use a tape measure? I've been feeling her fore udder area every night while she eats, and haven't felt any kicking. The whole bag area is very squishy and seems like it is filling with liquid, but I've heard fat minis can produce milk.

Misty lives with the goats in a large paddock with some grass. They have free choice coastal hay during the day. In the afternoon, I feed alfalfa chaffhaye to everyone. They get their fill for about 10 minutes or so, though I have been limiting Misty more than the goats just to get her used to it. The heavy bred goats get a non medicated feed with min 13.5% protein, min 3 % fat, max 22% fiber, min .8% max .9% calcium, min .30% phosphorus. I've not been giving this to Misty. I also have these loose minerals available to them. http://www.acnutrition.com/images/product_tags/tech-mastercompletemineral.pdf. My goats require copper bolus and selenium in this area, so I'm sure Misty will need supplements as well. I give my goats shots of bo-se when they are pregnant, do people do this with minis as well?

I've been working on her with leading daily. She is very respectful and doesn't seem to need any practice. I also free lunge her in the round pen every other day. Sometimes she is easy to catch, and walks right up to me, sometimes she is skittish and stays away from me. I think we are still figuring each other out.

here is my fb album of misty. I add to it every day. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10100606061445145.2423156.34401609&type=1 

As you can see in the photos, I'm having a hard time finding a halter that will fit her. I've got two, one is a foal size for 100-200 lbs, the other is a colt size for 300-500 lbs. The nose band on the foal is too small, while the part that goes over her poll on the colt is too big. Either work to lead her, so who knows. I clipped her bridle path/ears a bit and the feathering on her legs with no problems. She is a sweet, respectful girl but also a little timid. Her winter coat is VERY thick. I am not a fan of it and want to body clip her as soon as possible, but just like with the goats... comfort is more important than looks.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 23, 2013)

Here are some photos about a week apart of Misty for those of you who don't like links. I added one of my girl Charlotte's belly. No guesses needed... she is confirmed bred. =)


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2013)

She looks such a sweet little girl



I have a halter from Chance's miniature horse rescue, this way you are helping then too. I just love their colours. Here is the link for you.

http://store.chancesminihorserescue.org/haltersleads.html


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm not feeding her grain right now


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

I think you should consider giving her some grain as she will need plenty of extra nutrients to feed and grow baby. Diane will fill you in with what she will need.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 24, 2013)

I have access to lots of feed stores in my area and I'm sure I can find that feed, but what I'm afraid of is feeding her like a pregnant mare, if she isn't pregnant. I haven't felt any movement, and I really don't want her to founder. I've owned "easy keeper" full sized horses in the past who did not eat grain because they were predisposed to cushings and founder. Thoughts?


----------



## chandab (Feb 24, 2013)

Jamie Hunt said:


> I have access to lots of feed stores in my area and I'm sure I can find that feed, but what I'm afraid of is feeding her like a pregnant mare, if she isn't pregnant. I haven't felt any movement, and I really don't want her to founder. I've owned "easy keeper" full sized horses in the past who did not eat grain because they were predisposed to cushings and founder. Thoughts?


If you are worried about founder, try a ration balancer; they are protein/vit/min "feed" and usually are fed at low volumes so less likely to cause issues, but still provide necessary nutrients. They usually come in a formula to balance grass or grass/mix hay and a formula to balance alfalfa hay. [The ration balancer I fed, before it was priced out of my budget for the size of my herd, was fed at only 1/2# daily for my B-size minis and it provided what their hay didn't.]


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

If she isn't pregnant then her tummy could be this big due to lack of protein or worms. I personally would put her on a small amount of high protein feed and see how she goes or if not definitely a ration balancer as Chanda suggested. When was she last wormed?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 25, 2013)

If she is not pregnant, is the food I'm giving her not taking care of her nutrition? She has free choice coastal, some pasture, and roughly (maybe 3/4) a flake of alfalfa a day (9.5% protein) . I also have minerals available to her.

She is 32.5 inches tall.

I don't mind putting her on grain at all if that is what she needs, but I've always been of the mindset that roughage is what horses naturally eat and it can be a healthy diet.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 25, 2013)

Misty was wormed every 60 days for the past 6 months. I am going to do fecals and base my worming program off that.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

Normally I would think that her program is ok but she does have a large belly so if she doesn't have a bun in the oven I would imagine that it is from lack of protein. Diane will fill you in more as she is far more experienced than I am.

It is hard to see in your pics is there any chance you could take some profile shots form the other side with her head up?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 25, 2013)

I will take photos this afternoon of both sides with her head up and post them. Thanks for all your help ladies!


----------



## chandab (Feb 25, 2013)

Put your hands on her too, I imagine even in TX they are pretty wooly, so hard to see anything; and feel her ribs and backbone. How easy is it to feel her backbone, hips and her ribs?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 25, 2013)

The profile shots are from today, the front shot is from this weekend, the back shot is from last week. I didn't think to get updated front and back shots today. Sorry!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 25, 2013)

She has been on a big grassy pasture with a small cup of horse feed morning and night with regular wormings for the past 6 months, she also had coastal hay.

Edit: I forgot to say, she feels fat over the back to me, and over the ribs.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 27, 2013)

/monthly_02_2013/post-45104-0-19395800-1361642642_thumb.jpg /monthly_02_2013/post-45104-0-51872500-1361842035_thumb.jpg

There does seem to be some change in the shape of her tummy, when was the first pic taken?? Any chance you could take a new pic of her udder when you get time



I find it easier to judge the udder if the pic is taken from in between their back legs. Just lower yourself down to knee height and lift her tail


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll take them tomorrow for sure. It is funny. One day I'm convinced she isn't, the next day I'm convinced she is. I feel every night when I feed and feel nothing though.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a shot from tonight, sooo big.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 28, 2013)

She does seem to be growing





/monthly_02_2013/post-45104-0-51872500-1361842035_thumb.jpg /monthly_02_2013/post-45104-0-60165500-1362023574_thumb.jpg


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok I got more photos from tonight. I know I'm taking too many, but I'm crazy like that!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 28, 2013)

old udder and new udder photos


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sorry for the confusion. She was getting 1 cup of horse feed aka "grain" twice a day at her last home for the past 6 months. Since I've had her, I've switched her over to alfalfa chaffhaye twice a day (9.5 percent protein) and all the coastal hay she wants because I was told she was probably not pregnant and I was very afraid for her health being overweight. I've read that being overweight for minis is very serious. I can't feel her ribs or hips or spine easily at all. She certainly has a layer of fat over her back.

I do feed my heavy bred does (goats) grain, but Misty doesn't have access to it more than maybe a little nibble that falls on the ground. I'm going to the feed store tomorrow and I'm going to buy mare and foal feed and the purina free balance. How much should I feed her?

Misty has had foals before though I don't know when. The first udder photo was the first day I got her, the second was from tonight. Her udder wouldn't look like that as a result of prior foals right?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 28, 2013)

These are photos of her 6 months ago when she was first rescued by my friend. Doesn't help much, but I thought I'd share.

edited to add a second photo.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Feb 28, 2013)

She is 32.5 inches tall. I will start her back on grain tomorrow for sure.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Feb 28, 2013)

She's such a beautiful mare-I love her color and can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the great pics, it makes it much easier for us to understand how she is doing.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 1, 2013)

Charlotte kidded with twins today. The brown one is a buck and the blue roan is a doe. They were both sold before they were born, but I get a little while with them at least. Misty was nickering to them and trying very hard to mother them. When I wouldn't let her she decided to try and mother their mother.

I put Misty on mare and foal today, and increased her alfalfa chaffhaye as well. She was spunky, trotting all around.


----------



## atotton (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh look at those gorgeous ears!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh those babies are just so cute - many congratulations!!

Incidentially, research says that for a mare to go through labour and birth is on par with a fit racehorse undergoing a very hard race!! So it is up to us to get our wonderful mares as prepared as we can for this effort - plenty of availability to get exercise and some top speck food to give them all the nourishment, vitamins and minerals that they will need. Great to hear that Misty is enjoying some 'play time', always a good sign that they are feeling ok - well done you!!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are some cute shots of Misty enjoying herself today.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok I've got some questions. What is hair colic? Do I need to shave Misty's belly? It is still pretty cold here.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you! I was really confused about that.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 4, 2013)

another udder photo!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2013)

She looks as though she's developing quite an udder! Can you get a side-on picture for us so we can see how the foal is lying - down on your knees so that you are at Misty's level (sorry!).

Just been reading your earlier posts - are you still lunging her? if so, I would stop now that she's getting closer to foaling. If she has plenty of pasture space to move around in, that will be fine for now, or you could take her out for some in hand walks if you live in a safe area - great for bonding time!






How are your pregnant goats progressing - anyone getting near to kidding?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 5, 2013)

I took some more photos but didn't post them because I thought it was too soon to post side shots again. I know most people don't take them every day like me! I lunged her 3 times since I've gotten her, but mostly have been doing hand walking because she goes so fast when I lunge her and it makes me nervous for the baby. In her mind, when it is time to work, she wants to work, none of that walk or trot business.

edited to add another photo


----------



## Eagle (Mar 5, 2013)

From these pics I am going to guess that she isn't pregnant. She has put on some weight and is nicely covered now and her tummy doesn't seem so bloated.

posted 17th Feb






posted today

/monthly_03_2013/post-45104-0-91266200-1362492475_thumb.jpg

Ladies do you remember Jess's mare's udder? it looked very similar to Misty's don't you think?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 5, 2013)

What about the udder?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 5, 2013)

The old vs new make me doubt, but I'm clueless!


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 5, 2013)

She sure looks pregnant to me



and such a pretty colour!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks I love her color too!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

I think she's pregnant, well I hope so! We dont have her history, so maybe she has had foals before and this is the way her pregnancies progress. But I do think it is a little difficult to tell as she has put on so much nice condition recently and therefore changed shape somewhat.

Guess time will tell! LOL!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I hope I am wrong but her udder really reminds me of the udder Darla had. Maybe Jessj would be kind enough to post a pic of it for us too see.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you tried the mare pregnancy test? I'm not sure what that one is... Think it's called "Wee Foal"? Think some of the mini horse tack sites sell it... I know others on this list have used them.

Also, yes, your vet should be able to draw blood and tell if your mare is pregnant. Don't know if they can determine how far along she is - personally the last time I had it done that way in 2009 - it was a $100 charge. It would have been much less expensive had I had the mare palpated or U/S - however that vet didn't do that with ponies smaller than 13 hands and neither does my current vet... My current vet does do external U/S @ $45 per test and that is ususally less than the Wee Foal w/ shipping IF my vet is already at the farm doing other things...

http://www.weefoal.com/ - US based - but site hasn't been updated since 2010?

http://www.weefoal.net/aboutus.htm Canada based


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 6, 2013)

I looked into it and biotracking does a blood test for 25 dollars. I think I'm going to do that. Apparently the test for horses is more complicated than the test for goats and the blood has to be treated differently. Not sure why?? It annoys me that the tests for goats are only 10 dollars and the blood doesn't need to be chilled, but the horse one is over twice as much and does have to be chilled. Oh well. I'm going to suck it up and send it in.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 6, 2013)

What about her right and left photos? The belly seems bigger on the right facing one.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you tried holding your hand on her tummy just in front of her udder whilst she eats her feed or drinks? If there is a baby this is the easiest time to feel it kick.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been feeling every evening feeding, but haven't felt anything. Here is tonight's belly


----------



## countrymini (Mar 8, 2013)

She does look to be pregnant. With these naughty ladies tho you never can tell. I thought my Bindi musta been a month away from popping from this photo in December,




Turns out she was sneaking mars bars out of our fridge.

Misty is such a pretty girl, would be nice to see a baby from her.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

I really don't know what to think. Her belly moves like the lady who posted a video's mare every time she eats, but it is up high and I'm not sure if it is just digestion movements or what. To me, she seems huge, but her udder seems to have gone down.

The grass in the paddock is almost gone so I'm basically dry lotting her and the goats now. Misty is getting 2 big scoops of alfalfa chaffhaye twice a day, along with a heaping cup of mare and foal twice a day, and free choice coastal hay. (All together, her and the goats end up eating about 2 flakes of coastal hay a day.) I think she's gained weight since I've started the grain, but I honestly don't know what a healthy weight for a mini looks like. Please let me know if you think I'm over feeding her, it won't hurt my feelings. The goats eat free choice chaffhaye, but I'm just really nervous about letting Misty do the same.

The biggest change is the bonding. She and I have bonded a lot and she's bonded with my goat who just kidded, Charlotte. She is certainly part of the family now and I'm head over heels in love with her. I wish I would have gotten a mini earlier. I love horses, but have never found a full sized one that really fit with me. Turns out, I needed a mini. I just love her.

I'll post more photos in a second.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

These were taken a couple of nights ago. The hand on her belly shows where there is rolling movement while she eats. The udder shots just confuse me to no end!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 10, 2013)

/monthly_03_2013/post-45104-0-57837500-1362935307_thumb.jpg/monthly_03_2013/post-45104-0-93865400-1362107424_thumb.jpg

There is a change in her udder and from behind she looks lopsided so I could be wrong. I hope I am






/monthly_03_2013/post-45104-0-62897600-1362935186_thumb.jpg


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 10, 2013)

This girl is driving me crazy. I won't be able to do the blood test until later this week or next.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks lop-sided to me as well. And where the hand is in the pic is an area where foal movement is often seen - a positive sign that there is a bubby in there!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 11, 2013)

That area was going crazy this morning at feeding. I'm getting my hopes up.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 11, 2013)

That's great news, as the foal gets bigger it gets easier to see. Here is one of my girls about a month before foaling. She had a colt.


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow thats one active baby, so amazing thinking there was a litttle foal in there making the belly do that


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 11, 2013)

Misty's belly isn't moving that much! I'll try to get video of it tomorrow.

Here are today's belly photos and some goat photos for good measure. =)


----------



## amystours (Mar 11, 2013)

I love those ears!!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 12, 2013)

amystours said:


> I love those ears!!


Me too! The way they blow in the wind is too cute!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 12, 2013)

Eagle said:


> That's great news, as the foal gets bigger it gets easier to see. Here is one of my girls about a month before foaling. She had a colt.


Was he this active once he was out?! lol. I've never seen movement in Sweety that I can say 'that is definitely baby movement. Is this a worry or just completely normal for a quiet foal????????



Jamie Hunt said:


> Misty's belly isn't moving that much! I'll try to get video of it tomorrow.
> 
> Here are today's belly photos and some goat photos for good measure. =)


Your goats are so cute!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 12, 2013)

No this foal was quiet and shy once he was out yet inside mun he was a real pistol. I personally have found that fillies are quieter inside but that is far from scientifical, it is just my personal findings.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2013)

Aww that little goat is just so cute - thanks for including her in the pictures!


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine was opposite to Dianes and Renees, Cocoa has had three colts and i never saw or felt them move, where as with her last filly i felt movement quite a few times. ( but nothing like the video above lol)


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 14, 2013)

More photos!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 14, 2013)

ok so I turned them round to help



I love her new hairdo


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks! I even posted these right from the phone. I guess that is why they were all messed up and sideways!

I'm just not sure about her. She keeps throwing me curveballs!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 15, 2013)

Most recent udder pic, then one from march 15th then one from earlier. What do we think?


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 15, 2013)

Perfect progress in my opinion!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok ladies, based on today's photos I think this baby may be wishful thinking =(

The latest she could possibly be due is August. That would be a year from the time she was adopted. That would make her seven months along now. It doesn't seem like she's had much change over the months.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll leave this to the experts, but hope she is pregnant for you


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 19, 2013)

Me too =(


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

I am still holding to my idea that she just needs more protein in her diet to remove her tummy. I would try putting her on Alfalfa for a while and see if that helps if not get her on a vit/min suppliment. Also it might not be a bad idea to give her some ulcer meds, after what she went through it is highly possible that she has one. Aloe Vera juice is good for ulcers too.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 20, 2013)

She is currently on around 2 flakes of alfalfa a day, plus free choice coastal and a mare and foal grain, plus limited pasture.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 20, 2013)

thats sounds perfect, I guess we just wait and see. She really is looking good under your care


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 20, 2013)

haircut! I'm not done... she was a challenge for my clippers.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Mar 28, 2013)

more photos


----------



## Eagle (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the pics, how is she doing now? any changes ?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry! It stopped notifying me of replies, and I've been convinced that she isn't pregnant and kind of bummed about it. She is doing really well, no major changes. I keep checking her daily. About a week ago I got watery thin yellow fluid from her udder, and figured it was just fluid that non-maiden mares can get no matter what.

Today was different though. Her stomach changed so much today that it freaked me out, and I checked milk again. It was white and slightly sticky. The thing that freaked me out is how her stomach seems to be fluid filled at the bottom. There is a line I can see where it starts at the bottom of her belly. The vet is coming out on the 20th for a group stable visit. They won't do an ultrasound, but she thinks she'll be able to tell one way or another.

The last time Misty was exposed to a stallion was August of last year, so she'd be about 8 months at the very least. Here is a photo of her from 3/20 and one from today.

The picture of her from the top and the udder are today too.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 14, 2013)

I feel like you can see a lopsidedness from the top shot, and there is a change from the 3/20 photo. She is deeper and sticking out more. Crazy!


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2013)

She still looks pregnant to me, especially in the new picture! I guess if the vet is coming out -- we should find out soon!


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 14, 2013)

I think I'm becoming convinced. I wish the vet would do an ultrasound or a test. I'm not going to pay 75 bucks for one though. Maybe I'll have her draw blood and do that 25 dollar test.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 16, 2013)

These pictures are making me kind of excited!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 16, 2013)

She looks tiny in those pictures or are you holding the camera up high? lol Can't wait to hear what the vet thinks


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 16, 2013)

I was standing up when I took these, not in my normal crouched position.


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 17, 2013)

Can you say lopsided? Lol


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Just PERFECTLY !!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Jamie that is a perfect lopsided tummy



How is she doing with her shedding? do you have enough for a pillow yet ?


----------



## Jamie Hunt (Apr 21, 2013)

I ended up shaving her and did a terrible job. I still haven't finished! The goats are all have shaved too.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh lets see a pic, I am sure it isn't that bad


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sure it's just fine! Remember, clipping for comfort doesn't have to be"perfect" -- just do what it was intended to do....make her more comfortable!


----------

